# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دليلك الكامل لأدوات التسويق الالكتروني 2021 – أكثر من 100 أداة تسهل عليك حياتك

## ضياء الروح

*

دليلك الكامل لأدوات التسويق الالكتروني 2021 – أكثر من 100 أداة تسهل عليك حياتك

تحتاج كافة المشاريع إلى عملية التسويق الاحترافية التي تضمن الوصول السهل والأسرع للجمهور في كل مكان. التسويق الإلكتروني يُعتبر من العناصر الأساسية للوصول إلى الجمهور المستهدف وذلك نظراً لاعتماد الجميع على الإنترنت. حجم الجمهور الذي يتردد على الإنترنت والمواقع الإلكترونية ضخم للغاية وبالتالي فإن أدوات التسويق الإلكتروني سوف تساعد في الوصول إليهم ونشر المنتج او الخدمة بينهم.

كي تتمكن من التسويق بشكل صحيح ومنظم، فإنك بحاجة إلى أدوات تحليل السوق والتعرف على أداء الجمهور والأشياء التي يُفضلها ويكرهها حتى تستطيع الوصول إليها بأسرع ما يكون وتحقق الغرض المطلوب وهو نشر المنتج أو الخدمة الخاصة بك بين الجمهور وتحقيق المبيعات والشهرة المنتظرة. تختلف وتتنوع تلك الأدوات بُناء على طريقة التسويق المُتبعة عبر الإنترنت.

هُناك العديد من التحديثات التي تخرج إلينا طوال الوقت وبالأخص إذا كنت تستخدم التسويق الإلكتروني عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي أو من خلال المدونات وغيرهم، لذلك من الأفضل التعرف على تلك الأدوات.

أهم أدوات التسويق الالكتروني 2021 (محدّثة):

التي يجب على كل مسوق الاحتفاظ بها في قائمته المفضلة لعام 2020. إذا كنت تعمل في شركة بشكل احترافي أو تقوم بالنشر في حسابات التواصل الاجتماعي، سواء كنت مدوّنًا أو كاتبًا في موقع آخر. بالتأكيد ستجد شيئًا أو اثنين فيما يلي:

اختيارات المتاجر الالكترونية:

- BigCommerce
- opencart
- Demandware
- Lightspeed
- Magento
- PrestaShop
- Square
- Squarespace
- Wix –ذات شهرة رائعة في استضافة المتجر الإلكتروني وتصميم المواقع الخاصة بك مع وضع أفضل تصميم ممكن.
- WooCommerce
- WordPress
- Shopify
- Expandcart
- Zid – خاص بإنشاء متجر الكتروني في السعودية
- Salla – خاص بإنشاء متجر الكتروني في السعودية
- Stacks – خاص بإنشاء متجر الكتروني في مصر

اختيارات المواقع والمدوّنات:

- ووردبريس (مجاني)
- بلوجزبوت Blogspot (مجاني)
- خدمة المواقع من أمازون 
- ليدز بيجز
- كليك فانل
- Wix
- Clickfunnel
- Leadpages

يتميز ووردبريس بسهولة الاستخدام وهو مناسب تمامًا للشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة والأفراد أيضًا. كما يوجد أكاديميات متميزة لتعلّم هذه المواقع قبل بدء بيع منتجاتك مثل أكاديمية شوبيفاي والتي لا تحتوي فقط على كورس شوبيفاي وإنما أيضا كورس لإنستجرام وكورس آخر لاحتراف الفيسبوك وغيرها من الكورسات المفيدة. 

أهم الإضافات (plugins) الخاصة بتحسين أداء موقع على منصة الووردبريس:

- Yoast – تُساعد في تحسين ظهورك عبر محركات البحث. 
- WPSSO Pro
- Classic Editor – تُساعدك في إدارج المحتوى والصور في المدونة الإلكترونية بشكل أسهل على وردبريس.
- WP Fastest Cache
- Autoptimize
- Smushit
- SOGO Header Footer
- JSON-ld Markup
- Broken Link Checker – تُساعدك في فحص جميع الروابط التي تقوم بإضافتها في المدونة
- Really Simple SSL – تُساعد في ضبط موقعك كي يعمل عبر بوابة آمنة https..
- Akismet Anti-Spam -تمنع تلك الأداة ظهور التعليقات والرسائل الغير مرغوب بها في موقعك.
- WP Content copy protection & no right click – تساعدك تلك الاداة في منع نسخ المحتوى الخاص بك من المواقع الأخرى.
- RafflePress -تُساعدك في إنشاء هدية جذابة للزائرين في موقعك.
- OptinMonster – تُساعدك في إنشاء العديد من الحملات التسويقية عبر حسابك الإلكتروني
- WP Rocket
- RafflePress
- W3 total cache – تقدم أفضل أداء وتحسين تجربة SEO عبر المدونة الخاصة بك. كما أنها تُساعد في زيادة سرعة الموقع.

أهم أدوات التسويق الالكتروني للإعلان على فيسبوك، إنستجرام وجوجل:

- مدير إعلانات فيسبوك Facebook Business Manager
- جوجل أدز 

أهم أدوات التسويق الالكتروني للمساعدة في البحث عن الكلمات المفتاحية Keywords:

- Google Keyword Planner (مجاني)
- https://keywordtool.io
- KWFinder (مجاني)
- جوجل تريندز Google keywords trends 
- ahrefs (تجربة 7 أيام بـ 7$)
- semrush (مجاني 7 أيام، يتطلب بطاقة ائتمان)
- Moz keyword explorer -تقدم لك العديد من اقتراحات الكلمات المفتاحية التي لم تكن تُفكر بها
- Ubersuggest
- Soovle

أهم أدوات اختبار وتحسين محركات البحث:

- TinyPng
- GTMetrix
- Page Speed Insights
- Semrush
- SiteBulb
- Screaming Frog
- seositecheckup.com
- Ubersuggest
- Moz Pro
- SeoBility
- BuzzSumo
- Majestic
- Searchmetrics Essentials
- Spyfu
- AWR CLOUD
- Seoquake
- PitchBox
- siteliner
- من أهم مدونات الـ SEO مدونة searchengineland.com – إن كنت لا تتابعها فعليك أن تفعل من الآن.

أهم أدوات التسويق الالكتروني عن طريق الإيميل:

- MailChimp – هناك حساب مجاني مدى الحياة حتى 2000 إيميل شهريًا.
- klaviyo – مجاني حتى 250 إيميل شهريًا.
- Hubspot – أداة تتميز بالذكاء الاصطناعي حيث انها تساعدك في جعل كل رسالة تسويقية تقوم بإرسالها مميزة وكأنها مرسلة إلى ذلك الشخص فقط، - النسخة المجانية منها تضمن لك إرسال ما يصل من 2000 رسالة شهرياً كما أنها تُتابع استجابة العملاء لحملتك التسويقية.
- tiny letter – واحدة من الأدوات المجانية المُفضلة والتي تقوم بإرسال العديد من الرسائل التحفيزية للعملاء من اجل الترويج لموقعك الإلكتروني - وتعزز من الوصول إليك عبر العملاء المُحتملين.
- Zoho – زوهو أداة معقدة ومنصة متكاملة لتكامل الأعمال (Business Integration Platform). إذا قررت عمل حملة تسويق عبر البريد - الإلكتروني، فإن تلك الأداة من الأدوات المهمة التي تمكّنك من إرسال 12000 رسالة خلال شهر واستهداف ما يقرب من 2000 عميل. تُقدم لك تقارير - مُفصلة تُساعدك في تطوير أدائك.
- Bench mark – تُمكنك من إرسال مايقرب من 14000 رسالة شهرياً. تُساعد على إتمام أعمالك بصورة احترافية مع إمكانية التعامل والتعديل بها بكل بساطة وبالتالي توفر لك مزيد من الجهد والوقت.
- Mailerlite – تستطيع استخدامها في الحملات التسويقية المحدودة حيث تستطيع ارسال مايقرب من 1000 رسالة شهرياً، كما ان لديها فريق لخدمة العملاء يعمل طوال الوقت.

أهم أدوات التسويق الالكتروني في الانتشار والوصول للعميل:

- فيسبوك 
- إنستجرام
- يوتيوب
- مجموعات الفيسبوك
- بينتريست Pinterest  – يمكنك عمل صور تعليمية عن طريق برامج التصميم المجانية
- تويتر
- Quora
- Reddit
- TikTok
- المنتديات ذات العلاقة بالموقع
- المدونات التي تتحدث في نفس موضوعات الموقع 
- Tumblr

أهم مواقع التصميم لغير المحترفين:

1- www.canva.com

يسهّل عمل الصور والبوسترات التفصيلية لإعلانات شرح المنتجات وغيرها من تصميم الكروت وبوستات الحسابات الاجتماعية.

2- www.spark.adobe.com

هذا الموقع لعمل كروت بسيطة إذا كنت تعمل في إدارة مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مثلا.

 3- www.desygner.com

هذا الموقع لعمل تصاميم بوسترات حسابات التواصل الاجتماعي وصور إعلانات جوجل الديسبلاي آدز بسهولة تامة.

 4- www.animatron.com/studio

تصميم فيديو قصير وصور متحركة سهلة – هناك حساب مجاني يمكن تجربته، الاشتراك الشهري 15$ ويدفع سنويًا

أهم مواقع الصور المجانية تماما بجودة عالية:

- بيكساباي
- بيكسل
- فوتر
- ستوك ناب
- فليكر

إدارة المحتوى:

تقديم المحتوى الجيّد من أهم العوامل التي تقوم على تحسين ظهور موقعك في محركات البحث، تقديم المحتوى الجيد بأسلوب مختلف يسهل الوصول إلى أكبر قدر من الشريحة المستهدفة.

أهم أدوات إدارة محتوى المواقع والمدونات:

جرامرلي

أهم أدوات إدارة محتوى أدوات التواصل الاجتماعي:

- Spotify (نسخة مجانية)
 - Hootsuite (نسخة مجانية)
-  Buffer (نسخة مجانية) من الأدوات المخصصة لموقع انستجرام كما أنها تستطيع جدولة ما يصل إلى 30 منشور والتخطيط لهم
- The Socialite Media
- loomly
- tweet deck – إذا كانت اغلب الحسابات الخاصة بك على تويتر، فإن تلك الأداة هي الأفضل لك حيث تتكامل مع تويتر بسهولة وتقدم الدعم في غدارة جميع المنشورات على تويتر.
- later – من الأدوات المخصصة لموقع انستجرام كما أنها تستطيع جدولة ما يصل إلى 30 منشور والتخطيط لهم.
- The Socialite Media – واحدة من أدوات التسويق الهامة التي تُساعدك في النشر على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي


*

----------


## نور زيدان

ياريت شرح لاستخدام الأدوات دي أو أهمها بالفيديو

----------


## ضياء الروح

*

بالتأكيد سنقوم بذلك، يرجى متابعة الموقع وقنوات التواصل باستمرار:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUk...Nzju_DFbtTcfcw

*

----------

